# Review of the MaxNomic Dominator from Need for Seat



## Nomadskid

Photos of the assembly manual.


----------



## goodtobeking

Nice I just heard about these the other day and checked out their web site. Was taken back by the price, but do realize that they look like they are very good quality. Good to have a review here at OCN. I am east of Cincinnati, so Columbus is not too far away. Might have to make a trip out of it one day and check it out the store so I can "test drive" some of these chairs. Thanks for the review and REP

Do you know if they have optional mounts for my new Warthog HOTAS?? If not I am going to have to make them myself. Using my current chair as a guinea pig of course. It would just be nice, but I wouldnt mind making them myself









EDIT: digging the MAXNOMIC™ THUNDERBOLT BLACK myself.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Nice I just heard about these the other day and checked out their web site. Was taken back by the price, but do realize that they look like they are very good quality. Good to have a review here at OCN. I am east of Cincinnati, so Columbus is not too far away. Might have to make a trip out of it one day and check it out the store so I can "test drive" some of these chairs. Thanks for the review and REP
> 
> Do you know if they have optional mounts for my new Warthog HOTAS?? If not I am going to have to make them myself. Using my current chair as a guinea pig of course. It would just be nice, but I wouldnt mind making them myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: digging the MAXNOMIC™ THUNDERBOLT BLACK myself.


As far as I am aware, They do not have mounts for the Warthog Hotas, There are no extra mounts listed in their accessories portion of their site. I believe that making your own mounts would not be too hard.


----------



## Nomadskid





I forgot that LinusTechTips did a review on the chair as well.


----------



## Blackmill

Hey Im 5,4 ft I was thinking of getting this chair i dont wanna get the Causal chair because it looks to have less padding on the sides and the shape is a little off from what i want. Do you think your chair is to big for some one my height? Im also 156lbs. Buff shoulders small waist (OO YAA)!
but please your input is appreciated.


----------



## Nomadskid

I think that because of your broad shoulders this chair will be perfect for you. I am 6'2" tall and have a muscular build as well as a narrow waist. My girlfriend loves this chair to death and she is around your height. I actually find that I'm on the cusp of being too large for this chair, however am perfectly fine as long as I don't grow too much. If you do purchase this chair, please come back and I can help you make the necessary adjustments to help with your comfort. The chair has a few places where it can be "brought in" to accommodate for smaller people. If you have any other questions feel free to ask, and I'll try my best to assist you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackmill*
> 
> Hey Im 5,4 ft I was thinking of getting this chair i dont wanna get the Causal chair because it looks to have less padding on the sides and the shape is a little off from what i want. Do you think your chair is to big for some one my height? Im also 156lbs. Buff shoulders small waist (OO YAA)!
> but please your input is appreciated.


----------



## Nomadskid

Also I forgot to mention to everyone: Due to my heavier weight (220 lbs) over time the lumbar support did breakdown to a less comfortable but still comfortable support. However, upon contacting NeedforSeat they did offer a replacement and had it shipped to my house in two days. Again, a sign of their wonderful support.


----------



## Blackmill

awesome response time bro and thanks for the info i will definitely be back to let you know how it goes. IF i can find one in stock!!


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackmill*
> 
> awesome response time bro and thanks for the info i will definitely be back to let you know how it goes. IF i can find one in stock!!


If you can't find one in stock let me know, and I will contact them and see if they have any.


----------



## starjammer

Would you know if they have distributors in Asia (specifically the Philippines), or if they ship globally?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Would you know if they have distributors in Asia (specifically the Philippines), or if they ship globally?


I've asked and I am waiting on a response


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I've asked and I am waiting on a response


Thanks!


----------



## Nomadskid

Not a problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Would you know if they have distributors in Asia (specifically the Philippines), or if they ship globally?


Unfortunately,they only ship to US, EU, and Canada.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Unfortunately,they only ship to US, EU, and Canada.


That's a shame. I was really interested in their chairs.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> That's a shame. I was really interested in their chairs.


I'm sorry man, they really are awesome.If you can't find any reasonably priced alternatives of equal quality, maybe you could use a proxy shipper to get it into the country.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I'm sorry man, they really are awesome.If you can't find any reasonably priced alternatives of equal quality, maybe you could use a proxy shipper to get it into the country.


Possibly. I'll have to ask my friend who uses one.


----------



## Nomadskid

Go for it!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

By my personal experience with this chair I can say that the lumbar support pillow is deformed over time and sucks after few weeks


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> By my personal experience with this chair I can say that the lumbar support pillow is deformed over time and sucks after few weeks


This is true, I have stopped using the lumbar support in general. If you send them an email however, they will replace it free of charge.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> This is true, I have stopped using the lumbar support in general. If you send them an email however, they will replace it free of charge.


Same here, I also kinda hated it always moving and me always aligning so I took it off and put it under the back on the same spot where it was outside, so I do have little more support here than completely without it


----------



## Talon720

OK i went for the office comfort got it a few weeks ago, with the built in lumbar support flatter seat and synchronous mechanical tilt. I do find the chair comfortable, and Im happy with the overall purchase and responsive customer. My only issue is in the memory foam i have 2 dents in the seat like someone took 2 fingers slightly spread apart and stuck them into the foam and dented it. I didnt see it or feel it when i first got the chair, but after contacting customer service I was told that yea that's normal its memory foam....now i don't know about any of you, but has anyone experienced pitting or dents in the chairs or any memory foam for that matter? Other than the usual settling impression made from sitting on one spot for a long time which i understand thats not normal. Now they did say if it bothered me they would send me a new seat, which i just received, but with a fist sized dent in it. Im really hoping goes away here, and it was from shipping. I haven't seen any reviews online talking about permanent dents in any memory foam products.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> OK i went for the office comfort got it a few weeks ago, with the built in lumbar support flatter seat and synchronous mechanical tilt. I do find the chair comfortable, and Im happy with the overall purchase and responsive customer. My only issue is in the memory foam i have 2 dents in the seat like someone took 2 fingers slightly spread apart and stuck them into the foam and dented it. I didnt see it or feel it when i first got the chair, but after contacting customer service I was told that yea that's normal its memory foam....now i don't know about any of you, but has anyone experienced pitting or dents in the chairs or any memory foam for that matter? Other than the usual settling impression made from sitting on one spot for a long time which i understand thats not normal. Now they did say if it bothered me they would send me a new seat, which i just received, but with a fist sized dent in it. Im really hoping goes away here, and it was from shipping. I haven't seen any reviews online talking about permanent dents in any memory foam products.


I've never had this happen. Mine came with a few small indentations, however about an hour after it was left to sit they came out. What kind of weather do you live it? May it relates to the temps?


----------



## Talon720

Yea that's kinda what I expected to happen to any dents that were there. I live in ny so there's been a pretty big range in temperature plus a/c on and or off. I just wanna be sure since the new seat they sent out is worse than the original. I was gonna give it at least 48 hours or so to see if there was any improvement it's just weird to say that's normal with memory foam. I was kinda hoping that they visited these forums to see reviews so they could see that it's not normal. Maybe it's the type or process they use for the memory foam?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Yea that's kinda what I expected to happen to any dents that were there. I live in ny so there's been a pretty big range in temperature plus a/c on and or off. I just wanna be sure since the new seat they sent out is worse than the original. I was gonna give it at least 48 hours or so to see if there was any improvement it's just weird to say that's normal with memory foam. I was kinda hoping that they visited these forums to see reviews so they could see that it's not normal. Maybe it's the type or process they use for the memory foam?


I've drawn their attention to your problem, with hopes that they will fix any and all problems that you're experiencing. Best of luck my friend.


----------



## harium

Anybody else have issues aligning the tilt mechanism to the base of the chair? Seems as if my tilt mechanism is not straight and doesnt align with the designated holes. C9 edition chair


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I've drawn their attention to your problem, with hopes that they will fix any and all problems that you're experiencing. Best of luck my friend.


Thank you so much who did you talk to? I had been communicating back and forth with Nick and Thomas.


----------



## Azula9999

So I recently ordered a chair from this company for my husband, and after two weeks we still have not obtained our item. After speaking to fedex they stated they lost our item so naturally we were upset.

However, after contacting this company about the item they basically said we have to investigate the issue. Ten days go by and they still do not know what is going on and instead of just shipping us a new chair they would rather battle with us because fedex lost the package. So obviously not very professional or user friendly at all. We have gotten to the point even when they decide to get their process together at NeedforSeat USA we no longer want to have anything to do with them or their business.

It is ridiculous that I had to call fedex just so they could contact NeedforSeat just to get anything going. I cannot recommend anyone buy anything from this company since most likely you will not obtained the $400.00 item that you paid for.

We are so disappointed, the worst part after contacting them was they basically told us "its not our fault and its too bad you dont have your $400.00 chair but we wont do anything about it."

So now I have to contact my credit card company and let them know this business is a fraud.

Buyer Beware


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azula9999*
> 
> So I recently ordered a chair from this company for my husband, and after two weeks we still have not obtained our item. After speaking to fedex they stated they lost our item so naturally we were upset.
> 
> However, after contacting this company about the item they basically said we have to investigate the issue. Ten days go by and they still do not know what is going on and instead of just shipping us a new chair they would rather battle with us because fedex lost the package. So obviously not very professional or user friendly at all. We have gotten to the point even when they decide to get their process together at NeedforSeat USA we no longer want to have anything to do with them or their business.
> 
> It is ridiculous that I had to call fedex just so they could contact NeedforSeat just to get anything going. I cannot recommend anyone buy anything from this company since most likely you will not obtained the $400.00 item that you paid for.
> 
> We are so disappointed, the worst part after contacting them was they basically told us "its not our fault and its too bad you dont have your $400.00 chair but we wont do anything about it."
> 
> So now I have to contact my credit card company and let them know this business is a fraud.
> 
> Buyer Beware


This is the polar opposite of what happened with me. I'm very very sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azula9999*
> 
> So I recently ordered a chair from this company for my husband, and after two weeks we still have not obtained our item. After speaking to fedex they stated they lost our item so naturally we were upset.
> 
> However, after contacting this company about the item they basically said we have to investigate the issue. Ten days go by and they still do not know what is going on and instead of just shipping us a new chair they would rather battle with us because fedex lost the package. So obviously not very professional or user friendly at all. We have gotten to the point even when they decide to get their process together at NeedforSeat USA we no longer want to have anything to do with them or their business.
> 
> It is ridiculous that I had to call fedex just so they could contact NeedforSeat just to get anything going. I cannot recommend anyone buy anything from this company since most likely you will not obtained the $400.00 item that you paid for.
> 
> We are so disappointed, the worst part after contacting them was they basically told us "its not our fault and its too bad you dont have your $400.00 chair but we wont do anything about it."
> 
> So now I have to contact my credit card company and let them know this business is a fraud.
> 
> Buyer Beware


Well its not maxnomics fault that fedex lost your package. I worked at ups and when something was broke or lost they covered it how fedex works im not sure. Place the blame where the blame is due on fed ex. I do understand you're mad i would be to, but first realize fed ex only covers up to $100 unless otherwise specified so first id find that out if there was additional insurance, or an option in the order form that you mighta skipped out on (i cant remeber) . Also you said 10 days if it truly got sent someplace wrong fed ex works very differently than ups it may take them longer to find this package. Also, when you called maxnomic It took me finally talking to the customer service supervisor/manager to solve my issue maybe you did already? What did you pay with i assume debit/credit card call them and explain the situation they may help or give you the option to refund since this isn't your fault. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kevindd992002

My height is 5'7" and my weight is around 148 lbs. That translates to a BMI of around 23.2. What model should I be looking for?


----------

